# I Filmed Myself Singing



## Ben (May 18, 2010)

*(UPDATED 5-20-10) I Filmed Myself Singing*

[yt]YNkho-e9WSM[/yt]

Commence brain-dead hugboxing post-haste.


----------



## Snack (May 18, 2010)

Your hair is fantastic.


----------



## Nocturne (May 18, 2010)

I THINK OUTSIDE THE HUG BOX

Also hi Ben nice vocalizations I see there.


----------



## Irreverent (May 18, 2010)

It it just me, or is the resemblance startling?!?!? :shock:

[yt]KmtzQCSh6xk[/yt]

:twisted:

You have quite the voice.  Very nice.


----------



## SnowFox (May 18, 2010)

Drunk posting is against the rules. Consider this your first warning :V


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

I love nevershoutnever. He's awesome. And you're pretty good x3


----------



## paxil rose (May 18, 2010)

Now do MMM MMM MMM by Crash Test Dummies.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 18, 2010)

It's like the third place I say it, but this is actually good. So you fuckheads shut up and enjoy.

what the fuck ben why am I impressed


----------



## Irreverent (May 18, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Now do MMM MMM MMM by Crash Test Dummies.



That would work.  Or Mari-mac by GBS.


----------



## Ben (May 18, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> It's like the third place I say it, but this is actually good. So you fuckheads shut up and enjoy.
> 
> what the fuck ben why am I impressed



Because you have severe autism

:3c

Also, I'll probably film more stuff, because the Youtube uploader got holy shit faster. THIS WASN'T SUPPOSED TO BE PRAISED, WHAT THE FUCK GUYS.

<3


----------



## Alstor (May 18, 2010)

LOL LOOK! SUM FGT POSTED THEMSELVES SINGING ON UTUBE! WAT A FGT! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!1!

But seriously, it was good. However, this is spam. I may have to report you to a mod. :V


----------



## Ben (May 18, 2010)

Alstor said:


> But seriously, it was good. However, this is spam. I may have to report you to a mod. :V



You make me cry razor blade shaped tears. ; A;


----------



## Hir (May 18, 2010)

It would have been better if I didn't find the song you sang absolutely unbearable. >:[

but meh cool singing anyway bro


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> [yt]YNkho-e9WSM[/yt]
> 
> Commence brain-dead hugboxing post-haste.


Are you Robert Webb

[yt]NiFwkp5YBBs[/yt]

I see the resemblance.


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

"Ladies and gentleman, we give you your mods!

*Applause* *Confetti*

No try out for American Idol, then weep openly on national television when you get rejected.:V


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

You filmed yourself singing? That's an awful thing to do.


----------



## Ben (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> "Ladies and gentleman, we give you your mods!
> 
> *Applause* *Confetti*
> 
> No try out for American Idol, then weep openly on national television when you get rejected.:V



American Idol is a terrible soul-sucking machine that takes away creative control from whoever wins. Not that I'll come anywhere near close to winning, but really, the show is just awful. ):


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> American Idol is a terrible soul-sucking machine that takes away creative control from whoever wins. Not that I'll come anywhere near close to winning, but really, the show is just awful. ):



BUT IT'S SO ADDICTIVE. *drools*

And they left Adam Lambert relatively untamed.


----------



## Ben (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> BUT IT'S SO ADDICTIVE. *drools*
> 
> And they left Adam Lambert relatively untamed.



Except that Adam Lambert only wrote four of the twelve songs on his album, and it's not even that good an album. Sure, his stage presence has personality, but the music itself falls incredibly short. I think it's just the fact that I'm a writer that I take issue with singers who don't write their own songs.


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> Except that Adam Lambert only wrote four of the twelve songs on his album, and it's not even that good an album. Sure, his stage presence has personality, but the music itself falls incredibly short. I think it's just the fact that I'm a writer that I take issue with singers who don't write their own songs.



Jesus you're a serious one. I brought American Idol into the conversation and posted an amusing video with pseudo S&M. I'm not starting a soapbox on how reality shows produce genuine originality, or anything.


----------



## Ben (May 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Jesus you're a serious one. I brought American Idol into the conversation and posted an amusing video with pseudo S&M. I'm not starting a soapbox on how reality shows produce genuine originality, or anything.



I know, it's just not the first time I've heard that is all. It's kind of upsetting how many people believe that American Idol is a wholesome and wonderful way to break into the business, considering how much the contestants who come out of it get muzzled.

Also, I remember watching that performance a while back, so hilariously over the top and terrible. "HEY GUYS, I'M GROPING PEOPLE AND MAKING OUT WITH DUDES, SO EDGY."

Oh Glambert, you goofus, you.


----------



## Hir (May 19, 2010)

Ben said:


> American Idol is a terrible soul-sucking machine that takes away creative control from whoever wins.


 Didn't get through then? :[


----------



## Ben (May 19, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Didn't get through then? :[



I dunno, I don't feel like it'd be easy to justify going through a five day long audition process, when I'm not even that decent of a singer. American Idol can do whatever the fuck it wants, but yeah, I doubt I'll ever try out for it. \o/


----------



## Lobar (May 19, 2010)

I feel a little better about my singing ability now.


----------



## BroadSmak (May 19, 2010)

You're pretty good, but seriosuly, that was the worst song I've ever heard..


----------



## Smelge (May 19, 2010)

There should be a forum band or some such shit.

See, you get someone who can write music and so on, get a drummer, guitarist whatever else. Everyone gets their copy of the songs, drummer records and emails it to everyone else to keep the beat. Everyone else records their part with the drum track on headphones. All parts get sent to someone who can edit the shit together, and you have an online band.

It'd be a pretty awesome project, and I'm sure somewhere on here there's someone who is really good at certain instruments.

If anyone does this shit, I called it..


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (May 20, 2010)

i love ben, hes a cool guy, sings and doesnt afraid of anything


----------



## Ben (May 20, 2010)

[yt]-j0JL3HsWs0[/yt]

I am the most absurd person on the planet.


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)

I am reporting this for being Lady Gaga related, which should be an automatic ban.


----------



## SnowFox (May 20, 2010)

What's your motivation for doing this?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 20, 2010)

Ben said:


> I am the most absurd person on the planet.


Still waiting for confirmation on my theory that you are Robert Webb.


----------



## Ben (May 20, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> What's your motivation for doing this?



Because for some strange reason, I enjoy doing it. :V



Teto said:


> Still waiting for confirmation on my theory that you are Robert Webb.



...

Yes.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 20, 2010)

Ben said:


> ...
> 
> Yes.


oh god


----------

